# best semi auto?



## norvegian goosehunter

Hello.

im thinking of buying a new shotgun, and this time im gonna buy a semi auto.
I dont want a gun that i have to clean all the time since i hunt allmost every day 365 days a year.
I hunt alot at sea and rugh terain, i cant have a fancysmancy expensive gun that only looks good, it need to work.
12ga. 3.5" is the only way to go here in Norway, shels for 10ga. will ruine me.

any sugestions?


----------



## apeterson

If you dont want to clean your gun ever you should not buy an auto... no matter what anyone tells you they jam if you do not clean them.

Benelli and Beretta have the best auto's in my opinion.


----------



## norvegian goosehunter

Hum?


----------



## Burly1

I believe your needs would be better served by a Remington Express 870 shotgun, the toughest pump made. All autos need care, lubrication and cleaning on a regular basis. If you change your mind and think you might clean and oil your gun every day (a good idea when hunting on the sea) get a Benelli SBE II, arguably the best auto there is. Burl


----------



## norvegian goosehunter

well i clean my gun`s, just not that often. spray em with oil every now and then. Ive got a B nova and a rem 870. The 870 has by time learned to swim allmost impossible to break.


----------



## Bore.224

Why an auto, to soften recoil? Thats the only reason I could think of that makes an automatic attractive. Get a winchester mod 1300 speed pump and never look back. $350-$400 and do it all you just cant shoot any faster than this try it. I got a defender that I use for everything LOVE IT! Good luck 
P.S If you cant do it with 2 3/4 or 3 inch shells Get a Bazooka!! :lol:


----------



## norvegian goosehunter

tungsten and heavy shot shells are more expensive than diamonds here in Norway :******: 
3.5" is the only way to go.
for upland hunting, i use a dubble barell 3", led pellets are illegal in Norway.

say what you want, the truth is 3.5 makes it safer to hunt on the sea.
if i only hurt the bird (it happends), engines on boats are illegal when hunting and id like to finish it off as soon as possible.


----------



## GooseWacker

BesT is a Stoeger 2000

Most affordable semi auto I ahve found, and the best proformence since it is a branch of a benelli.

Curtis


----------



## goosehunter29

Mr. Norway,

Autoloaders are cool and have recently received a lot a hype and the marketing world has lead us to believe that without an autoloader we shouldn't be hunting. What they don't tell us is that they are an enoumous pain in the ***. DON'T GET ONE.

Stick with the 870..........buy 7 of them one for each day of week. By the time you get a quality autoloader and then put a dollar away each time you have to fiddle with your gun.........you will still have money in your pocket and more time in the field.

I can not stress this enough.

Some people love their auto's but that is only because they don't have an 870.

GH29


----------



## drjongy

Once I switched from using a pump to an auto I could never go back. Sure, pumps shoot just as well and you can shoot just a fast, but what I really like is being able to follow the target(s) much more smoothly through multiple rounds/shots. When I bought my father's SBE several years ago I noticed an immediate increase in the amount of multiple-bird kills. If you get a Benelli, you also don't have to worry much about any problems with autoloading.


----------



## apeterson

drjongy said:


> Once I switched from using a pump to an auto I could never go back. Sure, pumps shoot just as well and you can shoot just a fast, but what I really like is being able to follow the target(s) much more smoothly through multiple rounds/shots. When I bought my father's SBE several years ago I noticed an immediate increase in the amount of multiple-bird kills. If you get a Benelli, you also don't have to worry much about any problems with autoloading.


I could not agree more....


----------



## goosehunter29

okay..... I see your points......but the guy wants a gun that he could use almost everyday......and with minimal maintainence. I think an autoloader would become a hassel.

Just a thought........ how much crap do you think you could put your autoloader through before it would need some help....not just a good cleaning??? I may possibly be mistaken about how rugged one of these guns is :huh: .

GH29.............. I am not knocking auto's but how practical is it for this situation ??


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

On the subject of reliability in a shotgun the 870 Remington is top's in my opinion.

In semi autos the Beretta model 390 and 391 are very reliable in the field. As a general rule I break mine down and clean them after I put 1,000 rounds or more through them. I might add that you will have to clean them more often if you just shoot a few boxes and then let the gun just sit there for weeks on end, that's no good! If you can't field strip your Beretta you should keep some steelwool with you in a ziplock bag. Just clean out that piston on the inside where the gas bleeds off and keep the ports open for the gas to bleed off and you won't have any problems.

The Benelli Montefeltro's are another very reliable semi auto in the field; they are recoil operated not gas operated. They are not as complicated as your gas autos and thus, less to worry about.

I own 870's, model 12's , model 390's and 391's plus the Montefeltros.


----------



## Shorelunch

I'd buy my Beretta 391 again. I'm very happy with the fit, feel, lighter weight and reliability. My next will be a 20ga Montefeltro.


----------



## deafishunt

I have Remington 1100 Auto and Weatherby pump. I like both for seasons when nice weather so use auto and if cold weather then use pump. I wise to using them to fit weather. Save your problem and money. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Waterspaniel

I have a buddy that influences my buying decisions. He hunts and trains constantly. He never cleans or maintains a thing, ever. If he owns it two years and it works- I buy it!!!! Its better than a consumers reports field test!!!!!!!!!! The results: get a F250 diesel truck, Tri-tronics collars, and a Super X2. His Baikal works swell too. His X2 never jams and he has never cleaned it once. I have seen him throw it, drop it in the water and down right abuse it and shoots great!


----------



## goosehunter29

that is truely a great friend


----------



## MJK

Beyond paying an arm and leg for an Extrema/SBE, you simply can't beat an SX2 for reliablility.


----------



## bratlabs

MJK said:


> Beyond paying an arm and leg for an Extrema/SBE, you simply can't beat an SX2 for reliablility.


 :beer: another vote for a SX2. I take pretty good care of mine but I cant see spending that kind of money not to take care of it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Since you mentioned sea hunting, the best choice from a durability point of view is the new Extrema II. They are corrosion resistant coated inside and out! A hunting companion arrived last night from the east coast. They do a lot of sea duck hunting in the salt water as you must be. The EXTII is the first gun to go through a full season for him with minimal maintenance.

He likes the recoil,the adjustable stock so when late season and heavy cloths are needed he can shorten it up. He bought aftermarket chokes but found that the factory chokes worked very well on the larger shot loads.

Since he is the only one that I know who hunts in the salt water environment I will take his word for the reliability. It will be his back up gun for his time here. He is a S/S shooter when he can, but does not like to take them into the salt water area's. I will be shooting it a little this weekend to see how well I like it. I may be stepping up to this gun myself.

With over 300 round through it last fall, all he did was wipe it down on the outside and dribble a little lube into the action towards the end of season!


----------



## jlmsquared

I have heard great things about the Stoeger 2000. They are releasing a combo package that comes with the shot & slug barrel. I am waiting for mine as we speak. Though, I am not sure if the take after market chokes like the patternmaster. My buddy just bought a Rem Super Mag (up to 3.5's, walnut ) for around $450 and it is real nice. The Stoeger Combo (up to 3's) is around $500 and comes in Timberland Camo. These are both great guns for the price!


----------



## mr.trooper

Best semi auto?

Browning, Auto-5. :lol:

Other than that? Id probably go with the steoger 2000....


----------



## greenheadfallon

SX2 :sniper:


----------

